# Mk1 vs Mk2 TT



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

My buddy and I seem to always be buying similar cars around the same time. When he got a 04 Jetta GLI, I got an 05 Jetta GLI. Recently he wrecked the Jetta and bought an 01 TT with the insurance money. And recently I traded mine in for an 08 TT. We've each driven each other's car and we each think our own is faster... but we've never lined them up.
I live in Georgia and he lives in Louisiana but this Christmas I'll be in town and we plan on lining them up for various races and maybe some photos. Any predictions on who will be victorious?
His: 2001 1.8T Quattro (225Q) 6MT Roadster with ~45k miles -- Edmunds curb weight: 3472 lbs.
Mine: 2008 2.0T FWD DSG Coupe with ~5k miles -- Edmunds curb weight: 2965 lbs.
We both have GIAC software and no other mods.


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (Wyld)*

I suspect you will trounce him handily although I'll be curious to the outcome. Be sure and post a follow up on this thread!
I have a stock Mk1 225 and have a Mk2 2.0t showing up next week! I had 2 days of seat time in a Mk2 2.0t loaner and it definitely feels quicker despite the lower horsepower. Torque is a lot better off the line however with FWD it makes getting the power down a little interesting for sure. the 225 is kinda flat off the line but once the turbo spools up it's decent.
Good luck and be safe!


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (stereotypical)*

If you have a 2.0t Then the 225q will overall be much quicker in terms of not only mid to top end pull but in entry and cornering speeds as well. I currently have a 2007 Gti and a 2004 Quattro 225. And though the Gti is heavier than the new TT the driving characterstics beween the two are very similar. That's one of the reasons I bought a Gti. The 2.0t gives you the impression that it's quicker do to almost no turbo lag but it just doesn't bust a nut like the 225 1.8t does. Plus quattro helps a ton in cornering. I do think however that a chipped 2.0 might be quicker based on the numbers that the tuners are putting out. but in the end it's traction and lack of it that will keep you in check. When a quattro 2.0 comes out get one. Because than you'll bring a better car to a more even fight. Some will probably chime in that your car will be quicker because of no quattro but many don't realize that in a straight line after you've hit 2nd or 3rd gear in the 225tt that it's front wheel drive as well until it slips. In the end both car's are really not that quick to begin with. I've seen Pinto's that will kick all of our arsses.Hahahaha. That is until you hit the corners.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (timmyc)*

I think he'll win. That K04 chipped will probly walk on the 2.0T's K03 chipped...add a quattro launch and manual gearbox and he'll probably have an edge, but I wouldn't suspect much.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_I think he'll win. That K04 chipped will probly walk on the 2.0T's K03 chipped...add a quattro launch and manual gearbox and he'll probably have an edge, but I wouldn't suspect much.

mk2's have ko4's.
I think my mk1 is slow as $hit but maybe its just me. I have a lot more than a chip and I think a 2.0 would stay right with me.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (VWdriver03)*

mkii's still have ko3's
As i said before, the 2.0T would win, no contest.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (cincyTT)*

I've always thought it was a ko4. I guess not then.


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (VWdriver03)*

/me is completely lost...
K04?
K03?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (SolidSnake3035)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SolidSnake3035* »_/me is completely lost...
K04?
K03?









They are diff turbos... the MK1 TT 225 comes with a K04, the MK1 TT 180 hp has the K03.. and appearantly the 2.0T has the K03 as well. 
K04 is slightly larger.. I dont know the differences aside from that.


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (cdougyfresh)*

Hmm... interesting...
I'd like to know more!
Is it easy to put the bigger turbo in? or... lol


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (SolidSnake3035)*

The tt225 has a larger K04 turbo. The engine is unique as well. It has lower compression to handle the larger amount of boost as well as beefier internals than most of the other 1.8t motors. Generally with a chip it will overboost to around 23-26psi and then settle around 19. As far as Cincy's comment on a 2.0t being quicker. My response to that is maybe in a straight line run. But you have to take in a number of factors and the ones that stands out the most is traction and the driver. As stated before I own both a 2.0t car and my Chipped TT. There is no way my DSG Gti can beat my TT. Even with launch control. The Gti just can't get out of the whole like my TT can. And even with the Gti chipped it would just cause wheelspin even worse than it is now.Plus in terms of speed through the corners even with it's acclaimed Mark V Chassis, still can't hang with my TT. Add a little rain and the difference is even more apparent. On the driver side, the driver of the 1.8t car must be very good at launch to avoid turbo lag. If he or she tries to launch of of idle than the 2.0t will probably run even. But with a 3000 rpm launch than the 1.8t will get the jump.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (timmyc)*

kowhatever and lag should never be said in the same sentence. Plus i would take my TT against your TT or gti in a strait line or curves. Did i mention mine still has stock sespension and wheels?


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (cincyTT)*

So does mine..... And I know your car rolls. Probably would kick my ass. Except for maybe my 83 rabbit. It's scary what a roll cage and a 5 point racing harness will make you feel like. I swear that is the funnest car. Just got it fixed yesterday and my wife had to slap the grin of my face. 1600 pds and 120 hp will do that to you.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (timmyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timmyc* »_But with a 3000 rpm launch than the 1.8t will get the jump. 

I have to give it atleast 5 grand to keep it from bogging


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (timmyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timmyc* »_So does mine..... And I know your car rolls. Probably would kick my ass. Except for maybe my 83 rabbit. It's scary what a roll cage and a 5 point racing harness will make you feel like. I swear that is the funnest car. Just got it fixed yesterday and my wife had to slap the grin of my face. 1600 pds and 120 hp will do that to you. 

sounds like a sweet go cart!


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (VWdriver03)*

yea me too.. .I have to keep my revs in the 5k range as well... chipped 225 FTW.... put all the 225 guts into a mkII?!?!?! then you have drop dead gorgeous 225


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Mk1 vs Mk2 TT (225TTRoadster)*

the MKII will win. even if you teach him how to launch, you'll catch him. he brings it to 4k, quickly lifts (ESP off) and he'll have a full car on it instantly. 
you, hold ESP down so both stages are off. left foot brake, hold down gas. you side step brake and DSG does rest for a perfect launch. you might want to pull gas pedal up abit to keep wheel spin to a min, but that is after you've popped the brake off. 
from a roll, there is NO contest and you will build boost sooner and you'll kill him everywhere. you might want to get him to chip it 'cause you'll still probably stay close. 
or chip both cars, keep yours in stock mode so he barely beats you. put down money and put software in pump mode and take home money


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

Why turn off both stages of ESP? In the manual for the Launch Control procedure, it says to only tap it to turn off ASR.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wyld)*

what exactly are the 2 diff stages of the ESP?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

first stage turns off ASR (anti slip regulation), second stage turns off ESP (Elect.Stability Control). 
we were told in training to turn off both. i'll try it next time with just ASR off, since it does make sense you'd only need that off.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

not stock kinda defeats the purpose but for the sake of argument, what mods do you have?
i'm in marietta as my profile states.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Wyld)*

If your mkII is chipped w or w/o exhaust, i bet you take any stock turbo'd 225. hell, you should run a stgIII one since a lot aren't ideally tuned.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

ttaz-
would love to take you up but don't know when i'll be in your area. i'm heading to Louisiana this weekend to line up with my mk1 buddy back there. will post results.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (ttaz02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttaz02* »_sounds good man. just let me know when you're up this way!

do it and post results!


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

MK2 TT w/DSG vs. MK1 TT w/MT6 .......hands down the MK2 will win IMO. Unless your buddy is the best shifter in the world, your DSG will still eat him up.
Still will be really cool to see some results, but I don't promote Street Racing







....BE CAREFUL DURING THE HOLIDAYS!!! Police are going to be everywhere!


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

But traction will eat him up. Plus the mk1 stock is faster than a mk 2 stock. Then you hyave traction issues. And once again the 2.0t will just roast tires and get dropped. Especially with a chip. I just ran into one last nite and I kicked it's ass 6 way till sunday. It was close but I gapped it and it never could catch up. Because guess what? He spun his tires. Done deal.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (timmyc)*

Sorry about the typo. Should have said "6 ways till sunday"


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (timmyc)*

Sounds like the Race might be up to road conditions and the driver's skill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

well unfortunately we didnt get much time to battle it out due to family holiday stuff. we lined up only once on a short strip of road and he killed me on the launch. i admit i have not practiced with LC as well as i should but my tires just like to spin and spin. once i got traction i started pulling on him steadily but the strip of road was not long enough for us to come to any solid conclusions. im certain i could get better launches but i dont think it will do much good.
on a side note, this was another event that confirmed the fact that has been boiling in the back of my mind since i purchased this car. the TT is simply too nice and expensive of a car to have an open diff FWD. it's absolutely horrible. i can't get traction for sh** most of the time. i can't gun it to merge into traffic or to get out from right turn at a stop light. if i give more than half throttle the traction control goes crazy and the whole car lurches violently. without traction control i just spin wildly and begin to drift to the left. i know i need to learn some better throttle control but i just feel like the tt is just a really sexy jetta. why spend twice the cost for the same powertrain?
unfortunately it doesnt seem like there is any alternative from Audi until the TT-S debuts (for another $10k starting of course). i am going tomorrow to take another look at the G37 that i passed on when i picked this up. sad i know but i'm horribly disappointed right now.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (Wyld)*

sell it and get a proper TT with Quattro.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

that was my original intent, but seeing as how Quattro is only available on the v6, i dont see the point. why get a heavy, sluggish v6 mated to the (also heavy) Quattro system when i could get a much more refined v6 with a RWD (and LSD!) setup in the G37?
i agree that the point of getting an Audi is Quattro but the reason I was sold on VAG in the first place was that insatiable torque rush provided by the turbo engine. i drove the 3.2q TT and it was a bit lackluster. i will have to wait on the TT-S to get the setup i truly crave... but until then i might be biding my time in a G37.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Wyld)*

Just wait until the 2.0T comes in Quattro. And for all those who stated he'd smoke the MK1 where are you now? Exactly...Not here. Front wheel drive MKII TT taking a 225 MkI TT,Yeah right. As stated before. Traction was going to be the factor and it was. Done deal. Now go home and take off your Clown shoes because this party's over.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (timmyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timmyc* »_And for all those who stated he'd smoke the MK1 where are you now? Exactly...Not here. 

I have a 180 and fwd, im far from scared of both


----------



## JCtheGeneral (Aug 23, 2007)

Well if all you guys are in Ga, im here in Roswell With an 01 S4, Id like to line that up with some TT's for fun... I know im in the wrong forum too, i was just saying if anyones down to Audi it up let me know.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (timmyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timmyc* »_Just wait until the 2.0T comes in Quattro. And for all those who stated he'd smoke the MK1 where are you now? Exactly...Not here. Front wheel drive MKII TT taking a 225 MkI TT,Yeah right. As stated before. Traction was going to be the factor and it was. Done deal. Now go home and take off your Clown shoes because this party's over. 

I wouldn't say there was enough racing done to have any conclusions, but I will say I'm looking very closely at an LSD install. Just hate to tear apart the car with only 7k miles on it...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Wyld)*

just as i stated. you'd lose on the launch and come roaring back. end of road does not mean end of contest. you need a longer road or do a rolling start as well. you might have too much air pressure if you're always spinning. i'd not run more than 38 ft pressure when cold. drag racing go less


----------

